# Welches Persistenzframework für XML?



## isowiz (10. Apr 2009)

Ich möchte eine Anwendung schreiben und als Datenbank nicht ein RDBMS verwenden sondern alle Daten als XML speichern. 
Gibt es für XML ein Persistenzframework wie Hibernate für SQL-Datenbanken? Oder wie geht man bei der Speicherung von XML am Besten vor?


----------



## Ebenius (10. Apr 2009)

Stichwort XML Binding. Ich benutze JAXB. Das hat aber mit einer Datenbank nicht so viel zu tun, sondern lediglich mit dem Objekt<=>XML -Mapping.

**verschieb**

Ebenius


----------



## foobar (10. Apr 2009)

isowiz hat gesagt.:


> Ich möchte eine Anwendung schreiben und als Datenbank nicht ein RDBMS verwenden sondern alle Daten als XML speichern.
> Gibt es für XML ein Persistenzframework wie Hibernate für SQL-Datenbanken? Oder wie geht man bei der Speicherung von XML am Besten vor?


Ja, gibt es: EclipseLink: EclipseLink

Im aktuellen Eclipse Magazin gibts auch einen Artikel zu dem Thema.

Ansonsten gibts auch noch EMF: Eclipse Modeling - EMF - Home


----------



## Wildcard (13. Apr 2009)

Schau dir definitiv besagtes EMF an. Das maechtigste XML Binding Framework


----------

